# samsung R40-T2250 Carson frage zur vista



## B-rabbit1984 (1. Mai 2009)

hay leute habe das notebook von samsung R40-T2250 Carson  wollte wissen ob auch vista 64-bit geht
zurzeit ist nur vista 32-bit rauf währe nett wenn ihr mir helfen könnt 

mfg


----------



## Herbboy (1. Mai 2009)

es gibt an sich keinen grund, warum das nicht gehen soll. vlt schau mal bei samsung nach dem NBook und sieh bei den treibern nach, ob die auch für 64bit sind bzw. ob es sogar extra welche für 64 gibt.


----------



## B-rabbit1984 (1. Mai 2009)

habe gerade nachgesehen dort steh nichts drin ob 32 oder 64 bit treiber sind vielleicht könnt ihr mir weiter helfen

habe link mal hinzugefügt:

http://support.samsung.de/support/s...-e51e1468c0d9&sh1=&sh2=&sh3=&sh4=&filetype=SW


----------



## Kadauz (1. Mai 2009)

Wieviel RAM hast du denn drin. Wenn es nicht mehr als 3Gb sind, macht es keinen Sinn.


----------



## B-rabbit1984 (1. Mai 2009)

habe zurzeit 2gb drin habe ja vista drauf bloss 32bit es leuft ja auch jut,
wollte halt nur was mit 64-bit testen ob der KEY von der 32bit auch geht für dir 64 -bit

p.s. ich habe ne vista 64-bit im dvd laufwerk meines notebook eingelegt aber es kommt immer wo steht vista 64 nicht komatible


----------



## Kadauz (1. Mai 2009)

B-rabbit1984 schrieb:


> habe zurzeit 2gb drin habe ja vista drauf bloss 32bit es leuft ja auch jut,
> wollte halt nur was mit 64-bit testen ob der code von der 32bit auch geht für dir 64 -bit
> 
> p.s. ich habe ne vista 64-bit eingelegt aber es kommt immer wo steht vista 64 nicht komatible



Nochmal, was willst du machen? Du hast was programmiert und willst prüfen, ob das auch unter 64bit läuft? Was hast denn programmiert?

Und wo hast du Vista 64 bit eingelegt? Ich versteh deinen P.S. Satz nicht...


----------



## B-rabbit1984 (1. Mai 2009)

habe es im notebook eingelegt die dvd vista 64-bit
ne meine es so ich habe ne vista 64-bit dvd möchte testen ob der key von der 32bit version auch gehen würde auf der 64-bit version so meine ich das


----------



## Kadauz (1. Mai 2009)

Bei der Ultimate Version müsste es gehen. Bei den anderen weiß ich e snicht.


----------



## B-rabbit1984 (1. Mai 2009)

naja es geht nur das notebook sagt das es net geht die 64bit auf dem warum ?


----------



## Herbboy (1. Mai 2009)

wie "das notebook sagt" ? was für nen key hast du denn genommen? den unter dem NBook? was für ne DVD?


----------



## B-rabbit1984 (1. Mai 2009)

bin noch nicht mal so weit gekommen er hat angefangen zu laden dann sabd dort was also das 64-bit nicht kompatible is


----------



## Herbboy (1. Mai 2009)

dann hast du vlt. nur irgendeinen unpassenden treiber?


----------



## B-rabbit1984 (1. Mai 2009)

wie meinste das habe ne dvd genommen und wollte installiren komme aber nicht dort hin


----------



## Parnshion (1. Mai 2009)

bootet doch mal von der DVD, dann geht es


----------



## B-rabbit1984 (1. Mai 2009)

habe ich er macht auch alles bis das kommt attempting to load a 64-bit application however this cpu is not compatible with 64-bit mode

mir wurde gesagt das samsung es speert damit man nicht das neuste drauf macht um immer das neuste zu kaufen müssen


----------



## Parnshion (1. Mai 2009)

das glaube ich kaum, wäre ja auch "Betrug" und sowas kann ich mir nicht vorstellen dass die das machen.


----------



## B-rabbit1984 (2. Mai 2009)

brauch dringend hilfe bekomme es net hin mit 64-bit auf mein notebook das steht drin wie gesagt:

attempting to load a 64-bit application however this cpu is not compatible with 64-bit mode

und auf deutsch:

Versuch zum Laden eines 64-Bit-Anwendung jedoch dieser CPU ist nicht kompatibel mit 64-Bit-Modus

wieso kann das der cpu nicht


----------



## B-rabbit1984 (2. Mai 2009)

soweit ich richtig informit bin kann der prozessor Intel® Core™ Duo Processor T2250 nicht 64bit

könnte ich auch den cpu im notebook einbauen oder nicht 



*Intel Core 2 Duo T5500, 1.66 GHz CPU,667 FSB, 2MB*


----------



## Herbboy (2. Mai 2009)

da musst du erstmal rausfinden, was für ein board du genau hast. theoretisch wär es möglich.


----------



## B-rabbit1984 (2. Mai 2009)

ist der gleiche wie bei der gleichen reihe bloß dort ist ein andere cpu drin Intel Core 2 Duo T5500, 1.66 GHz CPU,667 FSB, 2MB 
vom mb ist auch gleiche Chipsatz bei beiden


----------



## Herbboy (2. Mai 2009)

dann müßte es an sich gehen. aber warum willst du überhaupt so unbedingt vista64 draufmachen, dass du sogar extra ne neue CPU besorgen und die garantie riskieren würdest?


----------



## B-rabbit1984 (2. Mai 2009)

naja gaqrantie habe ich seit ca 2 monate nicht mehr vista 64 war eigentlich nur dazu da um was mit dem 32-bit key zu testen und neuen cpu der ist doch viel besser als meiner oder ?


----------



## Herbboy (2. Mai 2009)

klar, besser schon, aber ob sich das lohnt...? is ja nicht mal klar, ob es klappt, auch wegen der kühlung.


----------



## B-rabbit1984 (2. Mai 2009)

denke mal schon weil ich habe ein dual core der mit je kern 1,73 macht der andere ist zwar dual 2 core aber mit  T5500, 1.66 GHz CPU,667 FSB, 2MB

ok bei mir isr der fsb nur 533 MHz FSB 1 MB Cache

p.s. der sieht genau gleich aus ist ja aus einer bau reie ihr der link :

http://notebook.samsung.de/produkte/detail12_main.aspx?guid=2db4773d-9caa-4b58-82b1-826216ca7ce8


----------

